# Horse drawing :D



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Soo, what do you think of it? 
I drew it from a "skeleton" in a magazine, and then put the body on. I had a picture to look at, to help me with the lines, shape and stuff. I changed the breed of the horse though. I'm just in the stage of learning my hand the shape of the horses to later do them all by my own


----------



## natalier (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks really good  I wish I could draw like that lol


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

very good effort! I like it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's pretty awesome. Good work.


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

This one I did today. Not pleased with the head, I'll change that later. I'm still working on the background to the last one. Please comment on this one too


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice drawing!! As you progress, just keep in mind that everything needs to be in proportion to the rest of the horse's body. In this drawing, the horse's head is huge compared to his tiny little legs.

But keep working and you'll learn!!!

A helpful hint towards working on proportions is to step back from your drawing while you are working on it. It really helps to see your drawing from a distance and then you can notice different stuff that you don't realize when you are looking so closely at it for so long.


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

but it looked that way :S? You see him a little from above, and a little from the side. If the horse runs towards you and you see it just a little from above, you see the head bigger and the legs smaller? I dunno xD

I'll keep what you said in mind though  Thanks


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Its okay. You could also try adding a bit more shading to help the viewer to understand where they are looking from. Maybe with the jumping horse, but the light coming from underneath him so that the viewer knows that they are looking up at him. And with the trotting horse, put the light coming from the top so we know we are looking from the top. Not trying to be mean, just helping out!


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats really good I wish I could draw like that!


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love that you are trying to help me  I want to improve, then I need help


----------

